# European Mounts



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

Preserve the memories of that hunt for a lifetime with an artistic and beautiful European mount. Amazingly enough 9 out of 10 women greatly prefer a European mount to a standard shoulder mount. 
Offering a great value with quick turnaround times. *Satisfaction guaranteed*. Lifetime warranty on whitening.

Deer and Antelope- $100

Elk - $125

Moose/Bison - $200

Skinning charge for un-skinned heads = 
Deer and Antelope = $20
Elk = $25 
Moose = $30
Bison = $50
Call or text for quotes on anything not listed.

Call or text Todd - 208-409-2564


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

1trhall said:


> Offering a great value to BFT members with quick turnaround times.


UWN members pay full price.


----------

